# Ice in egg?



## Matunda (Sep 21, 2012)

A friend of a friend posted the bellow and I was wondering if any of you ever had this happen or have any thoughts on it. It was a store bought egg if that matters

"The raw egg I just cracked open had a ball of ice
inside of it. I've never seen this or heard of this before, nor can I find anything on Google (first time ever!) about it. Thoughts??? BTW, I threw it out just in case...assumed that the shell was somehow letting moisture in."


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Well, if the egg was kept outside in the cold that is perfectly normal....


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

no clue about store eggs, but possibly got frozen in the store?? all my eggs froze during our COLD spell, of course they were all outside in the fridge on the back porch... duh.. lol... i let them thaw on their own though and they are all fine... cracking frozen eggs was kinda fun my kids said LOL..


----------



## chickiemomma2be (Mar 6, 2014)

I've had this happen if the fridge was turned down too low. Maybe need to adjust the temperature settings?


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Somehow, Someway, They were frozen.

It could be the grocery store or the fridge settings or they were outside for a period of time and it was (insert words here) cold outside.

Nothing is wrong with it, It's like the difference between ice and water.


----------

